# UK Audi A6 Le Mans Edition for Commemorates Milestone TDI Race Win



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The spoils of a milestone victory for Audi TDI power in the 2006 Le Mans 24-hour marathon race can now be enjoyed in the new limited edition A6 Le Mans Edition, a commemorative version of the potent A6 3.0 TDI quattro boasting a unique and especially lavish specification for a price premium of just £115. Restricted to just 1,000 right-hand-drive examples, the new A6 3.0 TDI quattro Le Mans Edition is now available in Saloon and Avant forms priced at £34,575 OTR and £35,845 OTR respectively. 
* Full Story *


----------



## Drivbiwire (Jan 18, 2000)

*Re: UK Audi A6 Le Mans Edition for Commemorates Milestone TDI Race Win ([email protected])*

I wanted to buy one...But they won't bring them to the US so...
I bought a 2006 E320-CDI.
VW marketing just does not get it.
DB


----------



## Saintor (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: UK Audi A6 Le Mans Edition for Commemorates Milestone TDI Race Win (Drivbiwire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Drivbiwire* »_I wanted to buy one...But they won't bring them to the US so...
I bought a 2006 E320-CDI.
VW marketing just does not get it.
DB

Think of the saving you could have done over your diesel by buying a base A6 3.2 (10000$ cheaper...)...


----------

